# On a day like today...



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

...the birds will be up moving around, lookin for some calm water
...the Teal will be flyin about 100 mph with the wind
...the Geese will be flying about 2 mph , bobbin up and down tryin to make a little headway against this wind
...your decoys will all be a pointed into the wind, riding the waves
...the duck hunters?...are having a great day!


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

And I'm stuck at work....:sad:


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Yep. and I'm here at school going crazy wishing I was out hunting. -O,-

Hopefully a few folks will report with some pictures today, so I know what I was missing.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Goshawk said:


> And I'm stuck at work....:sad:


I've been looking out the window of my office all day with a sad look on my face too.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

It was all over by 8:10........


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Fowlmouth said:


> It was all over by 8:10........


Pictures?? For me, its going to be a long day at work!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

too windy for me to be honest. Back pedaling ducks with no wind is pretty fun.


----------



## Hawk87 (Apr 4, 2014)

I am stuck at work, really wishing I was out there.


----------



## time4hunt (Oct 4, 2011)

Stuck at work right now, but in about an hour i'm heading out. Hope this will help bring down some ducks. 

*keeping fingers crossed*_O\\


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

Yep, it's killing me too.


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm going in30 min


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Just don't get out on the big water, dangerous waves. You could surf on Utah lake right now


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Went out and hit beaver ponds and stock ponds before the freeze-up and got skunked. The wind musta blew all the ducks away. 

Seen a lot of swans, including some Trumpeters.


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

Limit in an hour and a half.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

stick&string89 said:


> Limit in an hour and a half.


Pics and gps coordinates or it didn't happen. . ;-)


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Having no waders and living 3 miles down the road from a WMA is killing me!!!


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> Having no waders and living 3 miles down the road from a WMA is killing me!!!


Want to borrow mine?


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

SCtransplant said:


> Want to borrow mine?


If I don't get any by the weekend, I just may!


----------



## WTRFWLN (Dec 12, 2012)

Who needs waders at Farmington???? Not any of the guys on the dike?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

WTRFWLN said:


> Who needs waders at Farmington???? Not any of the guys on the dike?


Oh he's talking about Farmington...maybe he meant Waiters,....people to retrieve your ducks for you off the dike, bring you a snack or drink..etc


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

LostLouisianian said:


> Oh he's talking about Farmington...maybe he meant Waiters,....people to retrieve your ducks for you off the dike, bring you a snack or drink..etc


Here's my new business idea-hire some cute teenage girls on bikes to ride up and down the dike selling snacks, extra shells, and drinks to the dike hunters, just like the snack cart girls on the golf course. Does the 10-shell limit still apply if you buy them in sets of 10?:mrgreen:


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Oh make them wear bikini's...oops did I say that. :shock:


----------

